# How can you tell if an INTP likes you?



## Aether-wannabe (Mar 17, 2021)

Not that every INTP is the same, but if you're an INTP or know of one, how would you describe their behavior/actions when they are "falling" for someone (and/or like someone as more than a friend.) Thanks!


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Hmm I'm not too sure about the females, I don't know any. But for the males it is pretty obvious.

INTP males tend to be indifferent towards people, but when they like someone they'll suddenly pay a lot of attention and talk about that person.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Be direct about it. Hope my plea of romance is worth anything to them. Otherwise try to be someone im not just to win them over. Im ok with that.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

I tend to be way more expressive whenever I see someone I like. Lots of staring, eye contact, and trying to make more time to be with them. I usually take a lot of time to even notice I am crushing on someone, but people near me say it is really obvious.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

From my experiences, they spend a lot of time with you and do little things for you, like randomly providing funny memes and cute kitten pics. They also blur the line between platonic and non-platonic, moving back and forth between since it's not a hard line for them. So in some ways, it's up to the other individual to define what type of relationship they want and from there, the INTP will accept or decline.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

Aether-wannabe said:


> Not that every INTP is the same, but if you're an INTP or know of one, how would you describe their behavior/actions when they are "falling" for someone (and/or like someone as more than a friend.) Thanks!


I'm impossible to read, and intentionally so. Only way to find out is to ask me.


----------



## Tarzrobe (Apr 21, 2021)

Being direct is the best way, they probably won't say unless they are sure it will be reciprocated.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

It depends on what stage of life it is.

It can adopt one of the following tactics:


treats you differently from the rest, in a bad way. In the sense that you receive less respect and much less attention than the rest;
you are confused about what he thinks about you, so is he, because he doesn't know enough about you and analyzes you like hell because he wants to be sure that he really likes you and to know many things about you before he initiates;
treats you differently from the rest, in a good way. In the sense that you receive more respect and much more attention than the rest. He wants to spend time together with you and especially to talk for hours. Eventually he wants you to play games together or .... whatever he likes to do alone, he wants to do it with you;
It can be very awkward and totally irrational around you. You have the feeling that he is retarded, he is no longer able to think, he becomes inhibited. Smile a lot and laugh at your jokes no matter how stupid they are;
It can be very annoying and totally rational around you. You have the feeling that he is an arrogant narcissist who wants to impress you at any cost;
he comes to you and tells you directly that he wants to know you better because he likes the energy you transmit, or just randomly starts an abstract discussion;

Now it depends on how mature or immature he is, how much confidence he has or not, how much experience he has or not, and how much he has developed his personality or not.

Personal experience: the last INTP girl that liked me, I realized this in the following way: she liked my ideas, she shared personal information with me (which is a lot already, they don't usually share information from private life) such as her drawings, her favorite music, pictures of landscapes from places she likes, going to her favorite pub, etc.
She gave me a lot of attention and time. Like ... sometimes I felt bad for taking up too much time. And all that time she was extremely uninhibited, she didn't censor her thoughts at all and she talked extremely much about anything.
And especially: my opinion mattered a lot to her and she listened to my instructions. If I told her I didn't like something, she would comply very quickly. Which doesn't usually happen because she was a rebel without a cause and didn't like being given directions. She also liked to tease me and told me all the science facts she knew.
Any sexual thing turned into a philosophy and then becomes a purely physical thing again.
She was very cute.

The idea is that with her I initiated everything, very directly. Otherwise I don't think things would have gone that way. I wanted to know her better because she seemed interesting, but I told her that I like her a lot after 2 days and she started to behave like she liked me too, after I did that.

Instead I met INTP (even now I know) that I clearly know she likes me but probably because I do not initiate anything and do not express that like her, she does absolutely nothing.
Okay, there are a few things that blow her cover. Uncontrollable laughter at certain things I do or say, teasing, and especially error 404 that she receives when I make a gesture of affection towards her or when I invade her personal space or when I gently infiltrate into her mind. Normally if she didn't like me, she would become quite aggressive or defensive when I do that, but it doesn't happen.

So yes, wish you success!



mia-me said:


> From my experiences, they spend a lot of time with you and do little things for you, like randomly providing funny memes and cute kitten pics. They also blur the line between platonic and non-platonic, moving back and forth between since it's not a hard line for them. So in some ways, it's up to the other individual to define what type of relationship they want and from there, the INTP will accept or decline.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

If you wish me to respond, use text. Images have been blocked, as well as videos.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

It is a white cat with glasses who says: "Why did the white bear dissolve in water?
Because it was polar."


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Ha!


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Cute little white kitten with a pink nose wearing a white Ukrainian style hat, has big green eyes and stands with one paw in the air as if stretching towards a finger of yours, with a beautiful forest background, sky clear outside.


----------



## lotusgirl (May 7, 2021)

Aether-wannabe said:


> Not that every INTP is the same, but if you're an INTP or know of one, how would you describe their behavior/actions when they are "falling" for someone (and/or like someone as more than a friend.) Thanks!


Okay
The problem is not how you will express your feelings for INTP
It depends on the person he liked
If love is only one-sided and for some reason I have a desire not to go back and suppress my feelings, then I will suddenly say I love you directly and then act like nothing happened
But if the other side is very close and feels more confident and secure, I will confess directly when the time comes, but in a more pleasant way.


----------



## lotusgirl (May 7, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> Hmm I'm not too sure about the females, I don't know any. But for the males it is pretty obvious.
> 
> INTP males tend to be indifferent towards people, but when they like someone they'll suddenly pay a lot of attention and talk about that person.


As for me, I think that INTP females and males are the same in everything, except that males are more isolated and distant from society than females who prefer to live with another personality
Right ‼


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Bella2016 said:


> I'm impossible to read, and intentionally so. Only way to find out is to ask me.


Do you like me


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

Purrfessor said:


> Do you like me


It was more hypothetical, not saying any guy on the forum should now ask whether I like him or not.

But seeing as you're asking about me specifically, you should probably know that I'm emotionally attached to my ENFJ and him to me.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

Funny how to me that seems to come out more about love languages. If I like you I will really enjoy touching you. It may or may not be that I’ll touch you _more often_ than I will do other people, but it will *feel* very different on the inside. I think I exude that one way or another. 🤓


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Aether-wannabe said:


> Not that every INTP is the same, but if you're an INTP or know of one, how would you describe their behavior/actions when they are "falling" for someone (and/or like someone as more than a friend.) Thanks!


Are they going out of their way to spend time with you, talk to you, pay attention to you? Pretty good signs.









6 Signs An INTP Likes You | How INTPs show love | astroligion.com


Here are a list of signs an INTP guy or girl likes you. If you are dating someone, these may also serve as signs you're dating an INTP.




astroligion.com




.









How To Tell If An INTP Likes You (As Told By 20 INTPs)


“I guess you could say if I am interested in someone, they become a fascinating subject to study.”




thoughtcatalog.com













The Flirting Style of the INTP Personality Type


The Flirting Style of the INTP Personality Type Do I have to address the robot in the room? Fine. If you like ‘em logical, skeptical, and willing to call you out on your crap, have I got news for you. Your dreamboat is probably an INTP. Stick around an INTP for two minutes and you’ll...



www.psychologyjunkie.com













How INTPs Can Tell They’re In Love (with Tips)


From the joy of a sweetheart’s embrace after weeks of being apart to the familiar smile of a long-time friend, INTP personalities deeply cherish true love. We may have the reputation for being relationship-shy and emotionally indifferent but actually, INTPs take their relationships very...




www.truity.com






__
https://mbti-analysis.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F120717213886


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Ewok City said:


> Hmm I'm not too sure about the females, I don't know any. But for the males it is pretty obvious.
> 
> INTP males tend to be indifferent towards people, but when they like someone they'll suddenly pay a lot of attention and talk about that person.


Overall, I think you're right, but I do want to note that they could just think you're cool and an interesting person as well though.


I'm only specifying this because the closest purely platonic friend I've ever had is an intp. We've been super close for about 3 years. He's texted me constantly since we became friends and doesn't do that to most people, he hugs me and would actually move away from most people, he's told me I'm the best friend he's ever had etc. He's even said "I love you" and never actually said that even to anyone in his family, but did genuinely mean platonic. 

He graduated highschool at 14, went to university immediately, has a bachelor's, worked on two masters, is getting a PhD in a biomath thing (is now in his 20s), and has a registered IQ of about 150. And....he's not into people like that. Like, he genuinely finds it just funny that people actually want to have sex or get married. He's never had a crush, etc. We're friends because he finds the majority of the people on earth super boring, and somehow not me (probably my ADHD and mutual interests).

obviously this isn't the average person, but it does exist.


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

@impulsenine is right on the money.

I particularly notice #3, where she'll even go out of her way to tell me things ahead of time.
Rather than last minute, which many INTPs otherwise do. Chronically.
More considerate and quick to comply when you do bring up issues.

Also, should she be flirting with you. It can seem a bit unusual, in that it's unusually direct flirting.
Not as full off innuendos or so; there's not much room for second-guessing, if she's somewhat confident.
She'll also go out of her way to be with me, and talk to me, sometimes having to force herself to quit. lol

I too notice the teasing, in a playful manner. 
She - or her mind - rather, seems to go blank if I show affection or say affectionate things, for a little bit.
Same thing if I flirtingly tease her back. Also, pertaining to the teasing, not as defensive with me as she might be with others.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Not true in all individual cases, but INTPs are typically some of the most introverted of the introverts, so the biggest giveaway is if they're willing to spend a lot of time in conversation with you and will actually initiate conversations. That takes a lot of energy for them usually, so if they'll make even the slightest effort to socialize with you to spend time with you, ESPECIALLY if it's a male, he probably likes you. If he's been rejected or thinks you might reject him, he might not make the first move though; he might end up seeing what you do first. Otherwise, they're also one of the more direct types, so if you ask him a direct question, he'll probably give you direct answer.


----------

